# LB message page



## wantminimore (May 7, 2007)

Having a little trouble with the message part of LB. I want to see the messages that I have sent to people but when I click on sent messages it says there are none and I know I have sent some. Do I have a setting that's set so I can't see them?

Leslie


----------



## Mona (May 7, 2007)

It doesn't automatically save the messages. You have to check mark the little box on each message asking it to save a copy BEFORE you send the message.


----------



## wantminimore (May 7, 2007)

Oh, ok, thanks Mona.

Leslie


----------

